# 60Hz full back lit LED or 120Hz edge lit?



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Tax refund time has arrived. The Mrs. and I are going to retire the SD set in our bedroom. Our armoire is 36" wide. The largest HDTV it can accommodate is a 39" LED. The choice we are looking at is an "on sale" RCA for $299 (60Hz Full back lit) and an Insignia for $399 (120Hz edge lit) Both have two HDMI, 1 component, and a PC input. Question is: what is more important, 120Hz or full back lighting?

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/RCA+-+3...HDTV/6814989.p?id=1218807854616&skuId=6814989

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Insigni...HDTV/6084423.p?id=1218715373042&skuId=6084423


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Which one has the better picture to you and the Mrs.? That is really how you should make your decision.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Unfortunately, BB does not have the RCA on display.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

if it doing 1080p/24 I would take 120 Hz


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I looked at both manuals online, Neither state they do 24P.(does not mean they don't?) The Insignia looks to have more "advanced" user controls, including overscan, the RCA does not.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

machavez00 said:


> I looked at both manuals online, Neither state they do 24P.(does not mean they don't?) The Insignia looks to have more "advanced" user controls, including overscan, the RCA does not.


yes. that's why they are on sale


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

machavez00;3179689 said:


> I looked at both manuals online, Neither state they do 24P.(does not mean they don't?) The Insignia looks to have more "advanced" user controls, including overscan, the RCA does not.


Neither RCA or Insignia are going to offer much in the way of features.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

I picked up a cheap RCA last Christmas as a stop-gap until I can afford to replace it with something better.

It sucks.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

machavez00 said:


> Tax refund time has arrived. The Mrs. and I are going to retire the SD set in our bedroom. Our armoire is 36" wide. The largest HDTV it can accommodate is a 39" LED. The choice we are looking at is an "on sale" RCA for $299 (60Hz Full back lit) and an Insignia for $399 (120Hz edge lit) Both have two HDMI, 1 component, and a PC input. Question is: what is more important, 120Hz or full back lighting?
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/RCA+-+3...HDTV/6814989.p?id=1218807854616&skuId=6814989
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Insigni...HDTV/6084423.p?id=1218715373042&skuId=6084423


If those are your final options then go with the Insignia. It has better features than the RCA.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

WestDC;3179692 said:


> yes. that's why they are on sale


The Insignia in not on sale. The RCA in "on sale" from $399.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Please don't take this as an insult, but since both are fairly low end models either one is "ok." Best Buy is good with returns, so you can swap them if you're unhappy.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, of those two I'd opt for the RCA (which was $30 cheaper last week at BB, btw). 

Are you sure it's 36"? Another inch (or even 1/2") would open up a lot more possibilities.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

spartanstew said:


> ...Another inch (or even 1/2") would open up a lot more possibilities.


That's what _she_ said! :lol:


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Since the base of the TV will recess it several inches back in the cabinet and screens run right to the edge, it may be possible that in having the cabinet completely filled with screen might cut off one side or even both sides outer screen edges from visibility unless it is pulled out in front of the doors when in use.

It may make more sense to drop to a 32 in and pick up a better brand of unit in the process and avoid the cabinet edge cut off. I did a 32 in my wife's mom cave and its so tight to the opening that I actually have that issue. TV fits but some of the viewing areas have the sides cut off due to be behind the front edges of the aperture. These ultra slim sets don't have much of a border outside useable screen.

Both of the sets you show have native 1080p display but the refresh rate at 60hz will have to use a 3:2 pulldown whereas the 120 will display 1080p 24 "natively" This is simple math. 24 = frames per second normal movie film motion. 60 hz = (essentially) 60 frames per second. Actually the number of times the screen is refreshed per second. At 60hz a single frame is displayed alternately 3 times and the next frame two times (the 3:2 pulldown) within a 24th of a second. 120 divides out evenly to 5 so each frame refreshes 5 times per 24th of a second at 120hz . There used to be a lot of discussion about "judder" in the 60hz displays since frames were alternately displayed an unequal number of times. 120 will look more natural despite either being faster than the human eye can consciously see.

Don "just my 0 * .02 worth" Bolton



machavez00 said:


> Tax refund time has arrived. The Mrs. and I are going to retire the SD set in our bedroom. Our armoire is 36" wide. The largest HDTV it can accommodate is a 39" LED. The choice we are looking at is an "on sale" RCA for $299 (60Hz Full back lit) and an Insignia for $399 (120Hz edge lit) Both have two HDMI, 1 component, and a PC input. Question is: what is more important, 120Hz or full back lighting?
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/RCA+-+3...HDTV/6814989.p?id=1218807854616&skuId=6814989
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Insigni...HDTV/6084423.p?id=1218715373042&skuId=6084423


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Don "Why am I hearing Madeline Khan in Young Frankenstein now? " Bolton



Nick said:


> That's what _she_ said! :lol:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

lugnutathome said:


> Since the base of the TV will recess it several inches back in the cabinet and screens run right to the edge, it may be possible that in having the cabinet completely filled with screen might cut off one side or even both sides outer screen edges from visibility unless it is pulled out in front of the doors when in use.


Perhaps, but our bedroom display fits exactly into the armoire (it's actually hard to get in because it's the same width as the opening), and we don't have that issue. Mainly because we tend to watch TV from the bed which is straight on from the TV and about 15' away. Now, if I was trying to watch from the bedroom doorway, that might be an issue, but even then the only thing that's really blocked is the bezel as the screen is only 2" recessed.



lugnutathome said:


> 120 will look more natural despite either being faster than the human eye can consciously see.


All other things being equal, which they rarely are.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I guess to add to what others said and to add to what I wrote above. You never buy a tv without seeing the PQ, thats the whole reason for buying it in the 1st place, for the picture. I know size is a determining factor for you, but dont let price be the only other consideration without actually seeing one or the other display a picture before buying.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

RCA Televisions are manufactured by ON Corporation, of Korea.
Insignia is the higher priced of two house brands of Best Buy (Dynex is the other)
Consumer Reports lists RCA and Insignia as being of about equal reliability.
Of the two, I'd be inclined to select the Insignia. Just a gut feel.


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

Go to Target, they have some great TV's at a good price that is not in there weekly ad.


----------



## hfa (Feb 19, 2012)

I own a rca 42 lcd and one thing you should know is rca will not always be usable with satellite or cable remotes -it responds only to the rca tv remote and the only way to tell is to hook it up to the box. RCA is hell to deal with for issues. For the record , it has been a decent bedroom and now kitchen tv, but another brand higher up in name for $399 will give you better quality and longer service. Agree with others, go for a better brand and remember don't stuff the tv in so tight it can not get circulation and there is always a reason to have to get to the connections in the back of the tv and once connections are made, it makes things fit even tighter. For that opening a 32 and some 37in will give good viewing and the tv can be removed or turned around. The higher hz is usually best.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

The opening is 36" wide and both are 35" wide.

I looked at several different sites today. If I want to go with a 120Hz model, the Insignia is the "best deal."


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Where the set is going. It's current occupant is 27" Sony.


----------



## tenpins (Jan 19, 2010)

I bought a 32" Insignia HD 1080P two years ago, similiar space limitations. It works fine, picture quality and audio quality are good. The gf is happy and that's all that matters. Busted a gut at the Young Frankenstein reference. What a great cast Mel Brooks put together.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

lugnutathome;3180010 said:


> Don "Why am I hearing Madeline Khan in Young Frankenstein now? " Bolton


Young Frankenstein or Blazing Saddles?

- Merg


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Was thinking the song she sang several times in YF but yeah a BS reference does surface as well. :sure:

Don "how ordinawy:grin:" Bolton


The Merg said:


> Young Frankenstein or Blazing Saddles?
> 
> - Merg


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> Unfortunately, BB does not have the RCA on display.


Ask them to put one on display. Side-by-side comparison will probably be the best way to determine which one you like.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

I really wouldn't agonize that much over a purchase between these two.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

O.K., I'm going to state the obvious here.

This is why I never would subscribe to a enclosed cabnet of limited demensions. While it was "ok" for the crt's, it now becomes a hinderance in choosing a decent flat screen. No offense intended, after looking at the picture, it's a nice piece of furniture, but what is the focuse here? If you end up buying a crappy tv to fit the decor, the furniture will look better than the tv.
Can the tv go on top, allowing you to buy a better tv? It's hard to judge the height looking at the picture.

I know alot of people are fussy about decor and such, but if you want to enjoy that tv, think about it.
If on the other hand the tv is just a mode to put you to sleep, well, choosing a smaller inexpensive tv would do the job.

One thing though, no matter what you end up buying, when it comes to electronics, heat is always the enemy, so be sure you have enough space around it.


----------

